# Epic running!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes the last pic is of the recall and hehe yes that is an overturned shopping cart... this is not Park Avenue for sure... LOL


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WoW He looks fab...and soooo happy! Good boy Epic!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's one fit little man!

I love him! Can you believe he is six months?!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Further proof of the charms of the 'hood... LOL he found a Natural Ice can


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

A sighthound with Oakly characteristics!!!! GET that stick Epic!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes he loves them, much to my alarm!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful pics, Jenna. I bet your heart soars when you see him run like that. He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just gorgeous, looks like he had Lot's of fun


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That boy doesn't run he flies! Looks like he was in his element!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one goodlooking dog. He is doing his part in cleaning his park, so noone gets hurt.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous and looks quite tall for a whippet!.
Where were the other doggies?!.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, he is simply magnificent!!!! Great shots


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He is gorgeous as ever!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, he looks airborn! What a stride!

Ya know, I never really had the opportunity to look at or get to know anything about sighthounds.....they are truly beautiful, ACC, and they look so SOFT to touch, love the eyes, too


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Epic is 6 months old already!!! wow where has the time gone.. He is one gorgeous doggie .

I love the fist picture..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He gets two solo runs, just me and him! he is not tall, shorter than Rigby... he is about 20 inches at 6 months... rig is a small male at 21 inches mature


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

He is beautiful running like that.


----------

